
Virtual Currency - lelf
http://www.ebay.com/chp/Virtual-Currency-/179023
======
zengr
I made a better eBay collection here, which has a lot of Bitcoin stuff:
[http://www.ebay.com/cln/zengr2/Everything-
Bitcoin/6326070701...](http://www.ebay.com/cln/zengr2/Everything-
Bitcoin/63260707018)

------
KrisAndrew
A little late. GPU mining isn't even profitable anymore. ASICs have unseated
GPUs and FPGAs to become the current king of bitcoin mining.

------
BHSPitMonkey
As of writing, I only see one listing in this category, and it's for mining
software rather than currency itself.

